# Top 5!!!



## Stroodlepuff (1/12/13)

Here are your top 5 people!!! Cast your vote and lets see who our winner is!!!

Official Winner to be announced 02-12-2013 @ 17:00

Image one:




Image 2:




Image 3:




Image 4:
This image was entered with the following: *Disclaimer: I do not support or condone the use of any illegal substances. The photo was in jest only.*

'

Image Five:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/12/13)

So far Image One @vaalboy and Image four @CraftyZA are tied - hmmmm looks like we may need to think of a tie breaker?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/12/13)

Aaaaand @CraftyZA is in the lead - oooohwee the compitition is heating up  Only 18 hours left to vote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/13)

B U M P


----------



## Tom (2/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Official Winner to be announced 02-12-2013 @ 17:00


 

hmm, that thread went so quiet? it looks like...the winner is? congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/12/13)

Congrats to @CraftyZA for the most creative and unique vape shot. I will be pm'ing you shortly for your address.


----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

\m/ (o.0) \m/

Whooo hoooo!!!!!!!
Thanks every one, and thanks to skyblue and Gizmo & Team (aka Stroodlepuff) for this idea.
Looking forward to do this again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY (3/12/13)

Well done dude

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

Congrats Crafty. Enjoy the prize.


----------



## Riaz (3/12/13)

congrats crafty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (3/12/13)

Lekker Crafty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (3/12/13)

BTW I spoke to SLB and they will fix the spelling at the back with the next batch they make  they never noticed it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (3/12/13)

Congrats Crafty! and well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (3/12/13)

Grats Crafty!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

Thanks every one!
And as a side note, don't try vaping up the nose. Never mind the TH, it's the SH that kicks. (Sinus Hit)
Got a PG burn that lasted for several seconds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (3/12/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (3/12/13)

nice one crafty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (3/12/13)

Yeah, now that its official.......congrats crafty! 
It was a nice idea and a gr8 gesture from skybluevaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (3/12/13)

Congrats Crafty!

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

Thanks! I'm going to play with it for a while, then donate it to a friend/c0-worker that has been retrenched that has showed an interest in vaping.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Thanks! I'm going to play with it for a while, then donate it to a friend/c0-worker that has been retrenched that has showed an interest in vaping.


Way to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (3/12/13)

Congrats Crafty!!

And a big thanks to Skybluevaping for sponsoring the prize

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (12/12/13)

Whoo hoo, Device is at post office. 
SA Postal services by accident sent to east london 1st. No idea how they managed that, but all we can do is shrug it off.
Gonna get wife to pick it up this afternoon

Reactions: Like 3


----------

